#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How can we budget for an uncertain future?

## Bhavya

Amid the COVID-19 pandemic, planning for business's future has become nearly impossible. But still, we need to forecast, budget and plan for our business's future. Can you guys tell me how can we budget for an uncertain future?

----------

